# Fruit



## lifeisunfair (Sep 20, 2013)

What fruits are ok to eat, or reduce leaky gas.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i eat red grapes and drink pommegrannite and raspberry smoothies, neither seem to bother me.


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

I eat all the fruits that aren't on the FODMAP list. I have yet to get my LG fully under control. Lately I feel like my FBO has reduced, but I'm having the problem of actually feeling gas leak out once again. I'm not sure if I smell though, because I can't smell anything and no one I work with has said anything about a smell either.

I know reducing sugar is supposed to help, but isn't cutting out all fruit a little ridiculous? I'm worried I might become deficient in some vitamins and minerals if I did that.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You can get all the vitamins from vegetables. Fruit/Low Fodmap is more about volume of gas that if it leaks or smells. There will always be some gas, but if no one smells anything what is the major concern? Usually LG people have a lot of social problems from smell.

Now less gas may mean less gas to leak, but it seems the leakage isn't just about gas volume, as some people can have extreme fart freqencies but know each and every time the fart and can control when/if they fart (although a lot of gas in the rectum can make you uncomfortable if you try to hold it so you may need to fart when you wouldn't want to).


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I eat strawberries,mangoes, guava and apples..grapes give me really bad bowel issues,cant eat them or raisins


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> You can get all the vitamins from vegetables.


Is this the case even if you boil all of them? I'd assume the answer is yes, but I'd like to check because I can't eat most vegetables raw without getting horrible indigestion and gas. I might try giving up fruit when I'm on holidays, but I feel I'd crash without a sugar source if I cut back now and just not be able to function.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You do lose a bit of the vitamins in the water but you don't lose them all (and somethings are more bioavailable after cooking like lycopene in tomatoes). Cooking more with steam rather than a lot of water helps and you can roast veggies as well.

You can even save some of the cooking water to make a veggie broth for cooking things like rice in if you want to save some of the nutrients that leak out into the water.


----------



## lifeisunfair (Sep 20, 2013)

what is your guys experience with eggs or egg whites?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most people seem to tolerate them, but the sulfur in the eggs, especially the yolks, may make gas a lot stinkier.


----------

